

Apache finally signs off Hadoop database after 7 years of development - abetaha
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/02/24/apache_signs_off_hadoop_database/

======
mmastrac
Wow, that's some time! Powerset was acquired under the "old Microsoft" watch,
which basically meant that HBase was jettisoned and who-knows-what happened to
the talent internally. Michael Stack, IIRC who was the main driver of the
codebase, ended up at StumbleUpon working on it there.

The early days were pretty rough. I tried using a really early version as a
search engine pending-crawl list and it would lock up constantly under heavy
load. Later versions seemed to get better and better. I haven't used it in a
few years, but I imagine it must be performing quite well.

